# Tastier Tot Trick



## motocrash (Sep 19, 2018)

Using an adjustable spray bottle set to the finest it will mist,shoot tots until damp/barely glisten.Your seasonings of choice will now adhere mo betta.They crisp in the same amount of time too.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 19, 2018)

You have my attention. Looking good.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 19, 2018)

What are you using to mist them with.

Veggie oil?


----------



## motocrash (Sep 19, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> What are you using to mist them with.
> 
> Veggie oil?


Water


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

I do love me some tater tots!


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 19, 2018)

Gonna have to try this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2018)

MC, Nice tip TY!


----------



## motocrash (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks all.
I didn't think this would really catch anyone's eye,on the other hand,we are talking the sacred tot.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 20, 2018)

We reintroduced Tater Tots back into our meal plan earlier this Summer. Definitely going to give this a try!


----------



## motocrash (Sep 20, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> We reintroduced Tater Tots back into our meal plan earlier this Summer. Definitely going to give this a try!


Funny Ray...me too,and about the same time frame.I tried this out of frustration/wasting stuff by it all falling off.By the second time I had the moisture amount down perfect.I use a sprayer that is for ironing as it mists super fine and an expanded aluminum sheet pan thing.That thars some gormay tots;):D


----------

